# Gregor



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

no watches yet to see on the next link,

but maybe soon?

anyway, for technical photography questions I am available.

for travel, portraits, nudes, reportage,

have a look:

www.gregorservais.nl

thanks,

Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Gregor I like your web page .. look forward to the watch photographs.

Have you ever done industrial photography?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

What equipment do you use? Or was that information there and I missed it?


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi JoT,

industrial photography...it's my english that is letting me down here..what does it mean?

Hi Sargon,

I use all kinds of camera's. it depends on the job,

I have several nikon camera's, that I use frequently,

I also use a hasselblad, also frequently,

further I have a linhoff 4x5"travel camera

a leica rangefinder that I hardly use ever,

and two rolleiflex 6x6 2eye camera's that are ideal for travel.

and I use bowens flash monoheads.

But mainly I use the nikons and the hasselblad.

In fact I am trying to sell the linhoff now, and one of the rolleiflex camera's.

I still shoot real film, altough for some jobs digital would be ideal.

my favourit film is the kodak TRi X black&white.

black and white I print myself.

thanks for looking guys!
















Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gregor said:


> Hi JoT,
> 
> industrial photography...it's my english that is letting me down here..what does it mean?
> 
> Gregor


 Factories (fabriek), mines (mynbou), workers (werkers) etc

ek kan nogal Afrikaans praat, verstaan jou?










Your English is much better than my efforts


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi joT,

ik kan jou goed verstaan!









I think industrial photography is interesting, a nice subject to work on.

Most ob my jobs now are portraits,

It would be nice to have a bit more jobs with reportage style industrial photography.

groeten uit het koude nederland.

gregor


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Nice pictures Gregor. Used to do some B&W with my Nikon FM... Must admit I haven't used it much over the past 4 years... Have switched to digital when my son was born, needless to say no time for photography since  !

Servais, klinkt meer Frans dan Nederlands... Waar komt het vandaan? (Limburg?!)


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Namaste,

you are richt. Servais is not so uncommon in Maastricht. That is where I am from. But Living now for more then 10 years in the Hague.

I think for most photographers the time is near, (if it isnt already here) to switch to digital.

In the end it's cheaper, and easier...

no need to buy films anymore, no need to get them developed, and no need to get them digital anymore...

but...still nothing beats real film! (yet....







)

Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ek is Engels egter, my naam is van Normandy af. My groot groot ...... groot oupa Engeland besoek vir 1066.









and we are still here - a bit like an asylum seeker I suppose







a lekker plek 

I will stop now - trying to practice my poor language ability


----------

